# Now thats a Flathead



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

"This flathead was recently caught in the Santee Cooper lakes (near Jack's Creek landing) by Tom Frederick and Carroll Burr on a trotline"

Mellon's Comment:  Too bad this beauty will never be able to swim again. But any way I wont be too negative about how this was caught on a trot line.

It's a beauty Flathead.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

OKay, Now I'm asking for all of your help. Is this pic docotored up? Have any of you seen the Lord of the Rings Docs? Peter Jackson is known for placing objects in an area where it causes the size to appear different. Notice where this man is stadning (behind & away from the fish), the fish appears to me to be hung much closer to the camera, am I right or just pranoid?


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> am I right or just pranoid?


 both   
there's some distance between them.not knowing the true size,i'd guess it isn't over 48 inches.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

looks like about a 15 to 25lb flat to me. at first glance it lookes like a monster. picture that fish about 6 or 7 feet in front of the camera at eye level


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, in fact the more you look at it the more clearly it is not that big.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

very good attempt to say the least! wish i could do that with my fish lol.


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2005)

It still looks big to me no matter how I look at it.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

That could easily be only a 10-15 lb flathead. Its hard to tell the distance the guy is behind it but the fish is clearly alot closer to the camera than he is. Thats a nice try to make it look like a huge flattie though.

Jake


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Thats a doctored picture. C'mon boys.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

the line from it's mouth clearly shows it is a doctored pic.


----------



## ohiocatan (Mar 12, 2005)

lol good fixed pic though. Im guessin 20-25 post the weight if you all figure it out with the distance. I tryed and im thinkin 20 or so hard to judge that. Not starting anything, but hard to see a healthy flat like that hangin
josh


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

definately tampered guessing 20 to 25 pound flat. You can tell they hung the fish a few feet infront of the camera and had the old man stand another foot or 2 behind that


----------



## Oakburner (Apr 12, 2004)

Neither the gentleman or the fish look right to me. After looking at it several times, they both look superimposed on the background of the garage, especially the gentleman whom I'm guessing is the "happy fisherman". His hands and hair don't look right. The fish, doesn't look right agaisnt the trailer.


----------



## Baitkiller (Sep 1, 2004)

That fish photo has been going around for some time else where. All agree its doctered up. The fish is a least 4' in front of the man.

<><Baitkiller><>


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2005)

even if it is 10lbs thats still alot too me. lol


----------



## mefishlots (Oct 24, 2005)

it is for sure a docced pic.if you look at the shadow the right fin supposively creates on the trailer by the flash from the camera...it is way to big and clear. also the rope it is hanging from and the distance from the fish to the man. i just can't seeing a cat that big being that healthy and in that good of shape.


----------

